# Breathe right strips for puppy ears



## loonyluna56 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi guys, I have a pup who is 8 weeks old. She's not actually a German Shepherd but she is a Belgian Malinois/Cane Corso/Donovan Pinscher cross. I've been thinking about using breathe right strips to help her ears stand. Should I wait until she is a bit older or should I start now? Also, can anyone post any pics of their pups with the strips in their ears so I can see how to put them in? Thanks in advance


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

With that mix, the ears aren't going to stand most likely. Cool mix though.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Even if they were likely to stand, your pup is much, much too young to be concerned about it.

But as WNGD said, it isn't likely anyway, so why put your pup through that? Enjoy the pup you have, no matter what the ears do.
.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Your pup is 8 weeks old.... No need to do anything. As the others said, it's doubtful that the ears would stand normally on their own. Accept the puppy as it is and don't give it another thought...


----------



## loonyluna56 (Oct 2, 2016)

[/QUOTE[/QUOTE]


Pawsed said:


> Even if they were likely to stand, your pup is much, much too young to be concerned about it.
> 
> But as WNGD said, it isn't likely anyway, so why put your pup through that? Enjoy the pup you have, no matter what the ears do.
> .


I will most definitely enjoy her regardless. I've seen other people "putting their Shepherd mixes through" using the strips and I was just wondering if I could do the same with her. It was just a question 👍🏾


----------



## loonyluna56 (Oct 2, 2016)

mnm said:


> Your pup is 8 weeks old.... No need to do anything. As the others said, it's doubtful that the ears would stand normally on their own. Accept the puppy as it is and don't give it another thought...


Some of her brothers ears are standing but okay. Thanks 👍🏾


----------



## loonyluna56 (Oct 2, 2016)

WNGD said:


> With that mix, the ears aren't going to stand most likely. Cool mix though.


Some of her brother's ears are standing already so I feel that there's a chance her's may stand as well. She's 50% Malinois 25% Cane Corso & 25% Donovan Pinscher.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Even though those others have ears that are standing already, it doesn't mean they will stay that way. 

Most puppys' ears will fall when they are teething and do all sorts of things while they are getting their adult teeth.

That seems to last until 5+ months or so of age. But many of us here have pups whose ears didn't stand until they were 9 months to even a year.

Be patient. You have several more months to see what those ears will do. There is no need to do anything now.

Cute pup!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

loonyluna56 said:


> Some of her brother's ears are standing already so I feel that there's a chance her's may stand as well. She's 50% Malinois 25% Cane Corso & 25% Donovan Pinscher.


So 50% of her genetics have floppy ears that never stand on their own. IME, the floppy genetics rule. Just because siblings have standing ears doesn’t mean hers will. They’re mutts, and mutts all look different, even in the same litter. She’s way too young to be taping her ears. There’s evidence that if you tape improperly, it’ll hurt the ears and make them even less likely to stand. Another vote for you to just leave them alone.


----------



## loonyluna56 (Oct 2, 2016)

Pawsed said:


> Even though those others have ears that are standing already, it doesn't mean they will stay that way.
> 
> Most puppys' ears will fall when they are teething and do all sorts of things while they are getting their adult teeth.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the polite helpful response 😊


----------



## loonyluna56 (Oct 2, 2016)

Pytheis said:


> So 50% of her genetics have floppy ears that never stand on their own. IME, the floppy genetics rule. Just because siblings have standing ears doesn’t mean hers will. They’re mutts, and mutts all look different, even in the same litter. She’s way too young to be taping her ears. There’s evidence that if you tape improperly, it’ll hurt the ears and make them even less likely to stand. Another vote for you to just leave them alone.


I didn't say anything about taping. Breathe right strips and taping is totally different, but thanks 👍🏾


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

loonyluna56 said:


> I didn't say anything about taping. Breathe right strips and taping is totally different, but thanks 👍🏾


Sigh. Good luck.


----------



## Franny K (Feb 22, 2021)

I would look to the doberman techniques, depending on how bad you want it.

I know it is a month old.

Breath rite strips have a piece of plastic in them that digs into the flesh or may. Probably would need to shave the inside of the ear anyway. Mole foam and skin bond, four or five days then none for a couple.

Sports tape, plastic beverage bottle scissors, skin bond, build off the breath rite strip principle.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

@loonyluna56 can you post a pic of the others in the litter that have ears up? I bet they're very cool looking


----------

